# Makeup artist + Camera operator + Sound mixer and editor (+more)



## mrbilal87

Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un libro al español y me he encontrado con unos términos que no sé traducir. ¿Alguien que me eche una mano?


Makeup artist - persona que pone maquillaje
Camera operator - _operador de cámaras?_
Sound mixer and editor - _editor y mezclador? de sonidos_
Costume designer - _diseñador de vestuario?_
Stunt artist - _especialista?_
Caterer - no sé qué función tienen en las películas
Graphics designer - _diseñador de gráfica?_
lighting technician - ¿?
Gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## samueldclark

Caterer es el que les lleva de comer...que provee ese servicio.
Stunt artist es el que toma el lugar del artista para escenas peligrosas o cosas así...peor no sé cuál sea el t´rmino


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

mrbilal87 said:
			
		

> Makeup artist - *maquillista*
> Camera operator - *camarógrafo*
> Sound mixer and editor - _editor y mezclador de *sonido* _*(sí, el sonido se puede editar y luego volver a mezclar en programas especiales)*
> Costume designer - _diseñador de vestuario _*(hay quien le llama vestuarista, pero prefiero "diseñador de vesturario")*
> Stunt artist - _*doble*_
> Saludos


Saludos


----------



## mrbilal87

samueldclark said:
			
		

> Caterer es el que les lleva de comer...que provee ese servicio.
> Stunt artist es el que toma el lugar del artista para escenas peligrosas o cosas así...peor no sé cuál sea el t´rmino


 
Gracias por la respuesta, samueldclark. Creo haber oído alguna vez "especialista" para referirse a los "stunt artists", por lo menos en España creo que así se dice. Espero que alguien me lo verifique.


----------



## mrbilal87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Saludos


 
¡Gracias tigger_uhuhu!

¿Así que lo demás es correcto?


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Mrbilial.

Notará que he cambiado el título de su hilo/thread para incorporar en él los términos específicos con los que necesita ayuda (anteriormente tu título era muy vago ya que sólo leía "_términos relacionados con el cine_").

Aprovecho para recordarle que poner los términos en el título de los hilos/threads (o una frase completa, cuando aplique) es uso y costumbre acá en WordReference por dos razones importantes:
1) *asiste y está íntimamente ligado a la función de Búsqueda de nuestros diccionarios*
2) permite identificar las consultas a simple vista.

Espero que por favor recuerde esta indicación sobre los títulos al momento de hacer sus próximas consultas... y agradecemos de antemano su cooperación en este aspecto. 

Saludos,
LN - Mod


----------



## Fernita

Tengo entendido que la palabra 'maquillista' no existe. Es 'maquillador'.
Con respecto a 'stunt artist', estoy de acuerdo. Es 'un doble'.

Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## Elibennet

mrbilal87 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un libro al español y me he encontrado con unos términos que no sé traducir. ¿Alguien que me eche una mano?
> 
> Makeup artist - persona que pone maquillaje maquillador/a
> Camera operator - _operador de cámaras? camara
> _
> Sound mixer and editor - _editor y mezclador? de sonidos_
> Costume designer - _diseñador de vestuario? vestuarista
> _
> Stunt artist - _especialista? doble
> _
> Caterer - no sé qué función tienen en las películas catering
> Graphics designer - _diseñador de gráfica? diseñador/a grafico/a
> _
> lighting technician - ¿? iluminador
> Esta es mi version. A los operadores de camara ahora se los llama simplemente "camara" en Argentina. En cuanto al caterer, se usa la palabra en ingles, "catering"


----------



## lauranazario

Ahora a su consulta, Mrbilial... 
Le ofrezco mis versiones.

Makeup artist  = *maquillista*
Camera operator = *camarógrafo*
Sound mixer and editor = *encargado de mezcla y edición de sonido*
Costume designer  = *diseñador de vestuario*
Stunt artist = *doble* (para escenas de acción)
Caterer = persona o compañía  a cargo del *servicio de comestibles*
Graphics designer = *diseñador gráfico*
lighting technician = *luminotécnico*

Por si le ayuda, en nuestra sección de Recursos tenemos un glosario de términos de cine. 
Mire aquí.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mrbilal87

Hola,

¡Gracias a todos! En un principio "doble" me quedó muy coloquial. El profesor me dijo que usara "especialista", pero ya veo que los dos son válidos.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

